# Can 2+ year old dogs learn to retrieve game?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely - behaving starts with basic obedience. Heel, come, sit, stay. While Duncan recovers from heartworm you can help keep him occupied with the stays, short recalls and some heeling. This will also help build your bond, so he does not run off.

Good luck!


----------



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

What surprises me is that Duncan almost has 'come' down pat. Though it's more 'come here'. He also knows 'sit'. I really have never been able to train my dogs to heel. Mainly because they are never in situations where they have to. But with Duncan it's different. 

Thanks! I will certainly be sharing our experiences with it once I get him back from the hospital.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know about how, but do when you can, slowly let Duncan get used to the guns. Some dogs are scared but I think the main reason is improper introduction. Maxine did not like loud noises, but as a young dog guns were fired off around her and she didn't care. Teddi is sound sensitive, as long as the gun is not too close, she will work through. Gabby hears a gun, and thinks FUN LET'S GO!!! I need to do more gun work with her though. 

As for retrieving, well that could be harder. "Some" older dogs won't do the bird thing. They don't like the feathers. Again my Teddi she REFUSES to pick up a bird. She will mark from here to kingdom come, she will run right out to where the bird fell regardless of the distance, then look at me like "it's right here come and get it". We have tried to desensitize her. She will now pick up bumpers with feathers attached but she still won't touch a bird. We started her just before her 3rd birthday. She was interested, just will not pick it up. She could be good at this hunt test game. Sigh. If they used bumpers in hunt tests she would be all set.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd do two things:

Absolutely your dog can do it!

Look into a local retriever club. They have experienced folks that would be happy to give you advice and even throw a bird or two to your pup.

Look in your area for a professional retriever trainer that offers 1 on 1 time for a fee. Go meet with that pro, tell them your goals for your pup and let them provide a strategy and path on how to get there.

Conditioning your dog to guns needs to be done carefully. I'd recommend doing that under the eye of a training group or a local pro.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah. I don't know how I'm going to condition him to the sound but I'll look up the local group here in Augusta. 

I know that it took myself a bit to stop jumping when I fired my gun because I wasn't sure how much pressure the trigger took, etc., 

I really hope I can get him acclimated to it and take him with me. It would be good exercise for us both! 

Thanks for the help so far, everyone! I've never had a dog I could possibly take with me into the woods before.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

And if you want to go bird hunting (waterfowling, or upland like dove or pheasants) you will need a shotgun not a rifle.... Some time on the skeet field or sporting clays range is excellent for tuning up for hunting season. Lots of people where I shoot bring their dogs with them. Mine hang out in their crates in the back of my truck with the gate open while we shoot. Gunfire is music to their ears!


----------



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah my dad has shotties. I'm collecting rifles and sidearms. 

But... I also know the rifle I have bought has been used to hunt anything from groundhogs, to deer, to waterfowl.

But we have a skeet range nearby.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ummm, where I am. and frankly anywhere in North America, it is not legal to use a rifle to hunt waterfowl! The regs specify a shotgun, as well as gauge and shot size. For wingshooting the shotgun is the proper tool. When it comes down to hunting with a retriever, it is less about what you are into collecting and more about what is the correct and legal tool for the quarry you are pursuing.

From the FWS

_Illegal hunting methods_. You cannot hunt waterfowl:​
With a trap, snare, net, rifle, pistol, swivel gun, shotgun larger than 10 gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machine gun, fish hook, poison, drug, explosive, or stupefying substance.​


----------



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I know that. Just saying my rifle has been used for hunting fowl before. It's an old gun. From Russia. The Mosin-Nagant. It was also used to go after big game like elk and bears but I doubt a retriever could drag an elk back. I'm going to use my dad's shottie when we go out for bird hunting and use my rifle during deer hunting. It won't be for a while. Until then I'll be using my rifle and using at the range.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Shane_For_Wax said:


> What surprises me is that Duncan almost has 'come' down pat. Though it's more 'come here'. He also knows 'sit'. I really have never been able to train my dogs to heel. Mainly because they are never in situations where they have to. But with Duncan it's different.
> 
> Thanks! I will certainly be sharing our experiences with it once I get him back from the hospital.


So, how do you plan to progress in finding out of this dog can be developed as you hope? Many dogs have been started late, and have become very servicable retrievers. Thankfully, they aren't aware of their relative ages. They need Basics just as any pup will.


*The components of Basics in order*​
“Here”​
“Heel & Sit”​
“Hold”; automatically evolves to Walking “Hold, Heel, Sit”
“Fetch”; ear pinch, which evolves into Walking “Fetch” & “Fetch-no-fetch”, e-collar conditioning to “Fetch”
Pile work, including Mini-pile, Nine bumper pile; AKA Force to pile
3-handed casting; teaching the 3 basic casts – “Back” and both “Over’s”, including 2-hands _“Back”_
Mini tee; includes collar conditioning to all basic commands, transferring to the _go, stop, cast _functions in micro dimension as preparation for the Single tee. *Also includes De-bolting*
Single tee
Double tee
Water tee with Swim-by
On this foundation all other skills are built and maintained.





 
EvanG


----------



## Shane_For_Wax (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I certainly plan to find a trainer to help me train him. I'm 4'10" and deceptively strong but so is Duncan. And I figure I can't do it alone. I need someone to help me train him.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Since you say that you have a range near by this would be the place to start conditioning Ducan to the sounds of a gun. Find out when people are going to be there and take him over there. Start out as far back as you can. Watch his re-action. You can start out with him in the car. If he is fine take him out of the car on a short leash. If that is fine start progressing closer to the range. Once he is fine at a closer range to the shots ask someone if he can smell the gun after it has been fired. This could take a long time or he could be fine with all f it and you ont have any trouble from the get go.
Good Luck.


----------

